
The Romance and Heartbreak of Writing in a Language Not Your Own - diodorus
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/02/books/review/the-romance-and-heartbreak-of-writing-in-a-language-not-your-own.html
======
gumby
> disconcerting ability to write backward with her left hand while writing
> forward with her right.

I remember sitting in a meeting fascinatedly watching a Japanese colleague
take notes in English with his left hand -- because in Japan there is such a
bias against left-handedness. That was interesting enough, but when the
meeting would switch into Japanese he'd the his notes in Japanese _with his
right hand_.

He spoke clearly without a stammer.

------
theprop
Anyone know more stories from Carrington's life? I love this one!

"As the most famous Carrington story goes, she once cut off the hair of a much
loathed houseguest in the middle of the night and served it to him in an
omelet in the morning."

